
Mapping the International Availability of Entertainment Services - bluerobotcat
http://www.macstories.net/stories/mapping-the-international-availability-of-entertainment-services/
======
bowlofpetunias
I wonder if anybody who has ever implemented that dreadful phrase " _not
available in your country_ " has considered the long term impact of such a
notice?

I mean, if you get refused entry to a shop or restaurant or any place of
business with the words "we don't serve your kind here", would you _ever_
return and spend your money there?

~~~
forrestthewoods
What a ridiculous analogy. "Not available in your country" isn't personal.
It's not racist or unethically discriminatory.

Spotify wasn't available in the United States for quite a long time. I saw the
"not available in your country" sign and sadly walked away. When it was
finally available you know what I said? "Sweet! I've been waiting for this!
Yay!" Because why would I not be excited to finally be able to use the thing I
wanted to use?

What is the _actual_ long term impact? Every day you aren't available in
another country is another day a competitor has to get there first. Wait too
long and you'll miss your opportunity. That's pretty much it.

~~~
ps4fanboy
When your talking about creative content there is no competition, just other
content, think of all the great books you have read and now think about their
"competition"

------
ps4fanboy
And they wonder why piracy is rampant.

